

The Mathematics of Aircraft Boarding - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_05_06.html

======
anateus
The suggested system by this guy is very similar to the method employed by
Southwest Airlines.

Grouping is mostly by check-in time, and groups are let in, in order, but
seats are chosen at random by people. This means that as soon as someone sees
a "good" seat, they get down, and people can keep moving. This has its own
issues, but in my experience flying on many different airlines, leads to the
smoothest and fastest boarding I've experienced.

